# How to unlock Loctite'd threads?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Wife bought some new Speedplay cleats for her Frog pedals about a month ago. The set screw which adjusts how tightly the cleat locks onto the pedal appeared to have some Blue Loctite on its threads. This struck me as a good idea, since on the previous cleats this screw kept loosening frequently...I presumed the manufacturer got wise and started using Loctite recently.

Went to fine-tune this adjustment the other day, and WTF?!?! That set screw is absolutely frozen solid. It ain't going nowhere. If I couldn't see the blue color of the Loctite I would swear someone screwed up and used the permanent Loctite (Red? Green? whatever the You Will Never Be Able To Turn This Screw Again color is).

Assuming it really is Blue Loctite, and assuming it's just frozen because of...um...I dunno, whatever it is that could cause a screw painted in Blue Loctite to become 100% immovable...how can I get this screw un-frozen? Is there an easily available, over-the-counter solvent that dissolves/loosens Blue Loctite?

note: brute force does not work. Broke _two_ hex wrenches discovering that.

Thanks.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

Applying some heat usually woks. Acetone also dissolves blue loctite, but is a nasty chemical.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm going to bet you have a problem with corrosion rather than the loctite itself. Find some liquid wrench, wd-40 or other penetrant, give it some time to work, and try again. Chances are, it'll also dissolve the loctite.

If that doesn't solve it, loctite is sensitive to heat, and penetrants are flammible... Use your imagination.


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

From their FAQ:
----
Can I adjust the Frog G3 or Frog II cleat limit screw located at the rear of the cleat base?

The limit screw is factory adjusted for optimal performance upon assembly. The limit screw is designed for adjustment once the crown on the pedal and the cleat develop some wear. The screw is held in place with a strong LocTite that is heat activated. Heating the screw with a soldering iron or similar heat source to about 300 degrees will allow the limit screw to turn easily.
----

So it probably is permanent loctite. The color isn't necessarily meaningful for OEM-applied stuff.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

russotto said:


> From their FAQ:
> ----
> Can I adjust the Frog G3 or Frog II cleat limit screw located at the rear of the cleat base?
> 
> ...



Doh! Didn't even occur to me to check the Speedplay site. Thanks.


----------

